# AutoGlym or ChemicalGuys ?



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I love SN drying towel but I had linting with the SN Drying Towel , now I'm 
between Autoglym Hi-Tech Microfiber Drying Towel and CG Miracle Dryer Microfibre Towel . Which one is better ?


----------



## lmorris (Jul 29, 2010)

I brought the AG towel and thought it was s**t, used it twice and brought a Kent MF towel which is very good and alot cheaper.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Asda best fluffy bath towel for £3.99.
I would never spend more than a fiver for a towel.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Used the AG and got shot of them. Forget about both and get an Uber Towel from I4D. Very very good.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Gentle giant drying towel form Elite car care does the job for me mate, not a bad price :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

chemical guys wooly mammoth i love them!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> chemical guys wooly mammoth i love them!


I saw it in your video :thumb:


----------



## Owensy (Jul 27, 2010)

I use the AG MF drying towel and I think its excellent, no complaints what so ever.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sorry owensy.. bloody phone.. meant to thank maxi's post :lol:

yes was in the video.. its a very plush towel.. not cheap.. but the best never is 
i have 2 of them now lol..

and 3 autobrite polar express, 2 of the blue ones with the red edging, and a smaller one for wheels.

had a few waffle weave ones but didn't like them.
bought an XL uber from here, but it hasn't turned up yet  (been 3 weeks)


----------



## Chauff (Sep 30, 2009)

bero1306 said:


> Used the AG and got shot of them. Forget about both and get an Uber Towel from I4D. Very very good.


I have used lots of different makes, but would agree, this is the best by far.


----------



## Owensy (Jul 27, 2010)

No worries Craig :thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Best I've owned and/or used is the big blue one from CYC. About £8 and it's perfect, makes absolute light work of drying.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Another vote for CG Wooly Mammoth, otherwise PB Luxury Drying Towel...

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-luxury-drying-towel-cat5.html


----------



## Darren68 (May 30, 2010)

Just started using AG mf and think it is very good.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

What about Sonus drying towel ?


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

I use cg medium waffle then finish off and pat with the cg
Miracle dryer


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> chemical guys wooly mammoth i love them!


I used CG mammoth today  best drying towel , makes job easier :thumb:


----------

